# Guess the primary



## paphreek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just opening. Growing in a short 4" round pot.


----------



## raymond (Aug 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2009)

Paph Angela?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2009)

My guess would be something like niveum x callosum. Am I close? Very nice, whatever it is.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 23, 2009)

Eric and Kevin, you both got the easier parent, niveum.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 23, 2009)

Ross, Like the others I immediately knew the niveum parent, however I don't know the other one. What I like on that one is the nice tall spike.


----------



## mkline3 (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful leaves too!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 23, 2009)

Paph. Aylingii (niveum x ciliolare) or Gravesiae (niveum x argus).

Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice hybrid..  Random guess: (niveum x lawrenceanum)..??


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2009)

How about Dr. Jack: niveum x concolor?


----------



## paphreek (Aug 23, 2009)

No one's gotten the second parent, yet.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 23, 2009)

Paph. Spicero-niveum (x spicerianum) or Microchilum (x druryi).

Ramon


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it a sequential? niveum x primulinum?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Another guess.. (niveum x fairrieanum)..?


----------



## paphreek (Aug 23, 2009)

No one correct, yet.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 23, 2009)

Paph. Hamana Zae (x violacens) or Enzan Purple (x purpuratum).

Ramon


----------



## Roy (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, how about P. glaucophyllum or acmodontum ????


----------



## tenman (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it Nivarose (niveum x sukhakulii)?


----------



## paphreek (Aug 24, 2009)

It certainly has a similar look to many of the crosses mentioned. Here's a picture of Paph Miss Faith Hanbury = glaucophyllum x niveum.






Still no correct guesses for the second parent.


----------



## Bolero (Aug 24, 2009)

A long shot but everyone else has guessed mine.

niveum x spicerianum?


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 24, 2009)

niveum x appletonianum?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow. I have no specific guess, but I'll have to concur that it is niveum by something from section Barbata??? Argus already ruled out. Ramon mentioned ciliolare too? How about superbiens or curtisii???

I think the stem is too long to be another Brachy as the second parent. Really reminds one of Angela (niv X fairrieanum) in color, stem, and markings, BUT doesn't have that fairrieanum flair. 

No midline stripes from some of the sec. Paphs mentioned (druryi, spicerianum). 

Too straight on the margins to have Cochlopetalum. 

Certainly nothing from the Coryos or Pardalos there either. 

After all this thinking "out loud," I'll guess (niveum X superbiens/curtisii)? 

???

-Ernie


----------



## labskaus (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe its niveum by something barbatum. There are some dainty species I'd rule out because noone with a healthy mind would breed with them and some others because they distribute colour in a different way (tonsum, mastersianum).
How about Judy Erdmann (x urbanianum)? If I had a second guess I'd go for wardii.


----------



## Roy (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, how about P. barbatum.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2009)

niveum x masterianum?


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 24, 2009)

I haven't seen this hybrid, but I think Ernie is quite close on his guess.
My guess is niveum x wardii, the character of the flower seems right for this cross.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought about something with a green dorsal in the background, but it's not prim or glaucophylum. If its wardii then where are the "brains"!? Plus my wardii had a really short stem!


----------



## tenman (Aug 24, 2009)

Since it's not suk, I have to say the color pattern on the lip does favor wardii as some have suggested; the only other parent I can think of would be violascens.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 24, 2009)

niveum x callosum?


----------



## noel (Aug 24, 2009)

how about 
niveum x bouganvilleanum?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, I can guess as well as anyone... Lily Measures (niveum x dayanum).


----------



## paphreek (Aug 24, 2009)

Kevin, Ernie, Roy, and Robert are all on the right track. This might give it away, but a noted orchid expert when speaking about this species stated: "Hybrids made from this species have relatively little worth other than their novelty value."


----------



## emydura (Aug 24, 2009)

paphreek said:


> Kevin, Ernie, Roy, and Robert are all on the right track. This might give it away, but a noted orchid expert when speaking about this species stated: "Hybrids made from this species have realatively little worth other than their novelty value."



Paph fowlei.

David


----------



## Roy (Aug 24, 2009)

emydura said:


> Paph fowlei.
> 
> David



This is about the only one left.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 24, 2009)

That is correct, Paph (fowliei fma. christianae x niveum).


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 24, 2009)

Good guess, David..  Ross, is this plant any smaller/more compact than other similar (brachy x barbata) hybrids? Cos fowliei is a rather small plant..


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2009)

Post a pic when it is fully open. Maybe it will be easier to see the fowlei in it then.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 25, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Good guess, David..  Ross, is this plant any smaller/more compact than other similar (brachy x barbata) hybrids? Cos fowliei is a rather small plant..



This plant is twice as large as any of its sibs and is 11 inches (28cm) tip to tip. Another that appears to be in low bud is only 5 inches (13cm) tip to tip.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 25, 2009)

labskaus said:


> I believe its niveum by something barbatum. There are some dainty species I'd rule out because noone with a healthy mind would breed with them and some others because they distribute colour in a different way (tonsum, mastersianum).
> How about Judy Erdmann (x urbanianum)? If I had a second guess I'd go for wardii.



Evidently I don't have a healthy mind. oke::evil:


----------



## emydura (Aug 25, 2009)

And my Paph fowlei is in high bud (first time) at the moment as well. It was meant to be 

The extra clue was pretty helpful.

David


----------



## labskaus (Aug 25, 2009)

paphreek said:


> Evidently I don't have a healthy mind. oke::evil:





fowliei was indeed on that list (hennisianum wasn't)... Glad myself and the noted orchid expert got proven wrong, this is pretty nice. I'm glad niveum is so dominant for shape :evil:

Well, since you've used the albinistic version of fowliei I'd suspect you were looking for something white? Planning on doing the F2 cross?

best wishes,


----------



## Faan (Aug 25, 2009)

I think it is a pleasing flower to look at


----------



## paphreek (Aug 25, 2009)

labskaus said:


> fowliei was indeed on that list (hennisianum wasn't)... Glad myself and the noted orchid expert got proven wrong, this is pretty nice. I'm glad niveum is so dominant for shape :evil:
> 
> Well, since you've used the albinistic version of fowliei I'd suspect you were looking for something white? Planning on doing the F2 cross?
> 
> best wishes,



Carsten, both your and Dr. Koopowitz's low opinion of fowliei for breeding are probably well founded in experience and theory, but I had to give a few fowliei crosses a try because of its small size and its vigorous growth habit. In each case I've paired fowliei with another small growing plant that tends to dominate primary crosses: niveum (shape), godefroyae var leucochilum (shape), fairrieanum (shape), and henryanum (color). This is the second cross to bloom. Orchids, Ltd. got a flask from me and bloomed the first fowliei x fairrieanum = Paph Fairy Bird. Many thanks to Jason and Jerry for allowing me to photograph the first bloom.







I'm considering an F2 cross, depending on the results of the next few blooms. Unlike the other fowliei crosses, I only got about twelve plants.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 25, 2009)

I love this one.. :clap: :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice cross Ross! I'm glade you proved the Koop wrong!


----------



## labskaus (Aug 26, 2009)

paphreek said:


> Carsten, both your and Dr. Koopowitz's low opinion of fowliei for breeding are probably well founded in experience and theory, but I had to give a few fowliei crosses a try because of its small size and its vigorous growth habit. In each case I've paired fowliei with another small growing plant that tends to dominate primary crosses: niveum (shape), godefroyae var leucochilum (shape), fairrieanum (shape), and henryanum (color). This is the second cross to bloom. Orchids, Ltd. got a flask from me and bloomed the first fowliei x fairrieanum = Paph Fairy Bird. Many thanks to Jason and Jerry for allowing me to photograph the first bloom.



Ross, I dont have any experience in breeding with fowliei, only expectations. You've chosen the partners in your crosses quite thoughfully and got very nice results as your gratification.
In fact, I'm very grateful that you did these crosses and showed us the results, since that adds a lot to the steep learning curve I'm still on (and always will be).
Can't wait to see the henryanum cross blooming!

Cheers,


----------

